# New URC Bible Study in Missoula, MT



## danborvan (Nov 1, 2010)

Belgrade URC in Belgrade, Montana is overseeing a new Bible study in Missoula, MT, which will grow, Lord willing, into a church plant. 

Here is the website:
Missoula Reformed Bible Study


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 1, 2010)

I pray God blesses this mission and it grows to a thriving church.


----------

